# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Проклятье Дворецкого

## Мертвый Поэт

Его искусственные пальмы полюбили ветер.
Вечером в кабинете босса играли сытые дети.
Примеряла меха служанка, пробуя мартини,
Стройная леди сжигала старые письма в камине.
Молодая дива помнила своих любоников.
Четыре молитвы за каждого, но важно знать,
Что такое жажда молодого духа. Ту, которую 
Кто-то как-то прямо в лицо назвал великой сукой.
Око, о как, в замок пристально глядело 
Около часа прошло и все еще мыл гобелены,
Оценивал голые ноги при помощи мелики
В полумраке висели подлинники Дали.
Мне не дали повода здесь быть кем-то.
За долгие годы в этом доме я почти ослеп,
Я почти ослеп от едкого дыма, запаха туши.
У комнаты художника-юноши леди с фигурой 
фотомодели проникла к любовнику пасынку
Тупые грешники против фанатика.
Дура, зря ты так кидаешь телом. Не забудь,
Что я тебя тоже сегодня имею где-то в кательной
Моё имя второе произносится вслух.
Теперь ты знаешь, кто приходует глупую шлюху.
Ваш покорный наблюдатель, теперь и пасынок тоже
Плюс двое героев похоже мёртвых.

Если к примеру королева откликается на "суку",
Значит пиши пропало, мой друг.
Если дворецкий берётся мыть гобелены вдруг,
Значит пиши пропало, мой друг.

Где-то в самых тёмных углах кательной
Происходило то, что называют запредельней:
Дворецкий поимел возлюбленную босса,
Кухарка резала лук, пускала слёзы.
Но стол был накрыт на трёх персон,
Холодный взгляд, замыкающий кольцо.
Где-то в самых тёмных углах кательной
Происходило то, что называют запредельней:
Дворецкий поимел возлюбленную босса,
Кухарка резала лук, пускала слёзы.
Но стол был накрыт на трёх персон,
Холодный взгляд, холодный взгляд - вот и всё.

----------

